# glxgears come sono questi valori?

## alkaid

bash-2.05b$ glxgears

25485 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5097.000 FPS

30780 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6156.000 FPS

31003 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6200.600 FPS

40429 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8085.800 FPS

60150 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12030.000 FPS

60387 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12077.400 FPS

59802 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11960.400 FPS

60520 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12104.000 FPS

59877 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11975.400 FPS

59500 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11900.000 FPS

59780 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11956.000 FPS

57034 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11406.800 FPS

63597 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12719.400 FPS

56029 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11205.800 FPS

56423 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11284.600 FPS

58677 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11735.400 FPS

59453 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11890.600 FPS

59425 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11885.000 FPS

58960 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11792.000 FPS

57088 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11417.600 FPS

ho una nvidia fx5900xt e un procio athlon 3200 xp

potrebbero essere anche migliori le prestazioni?

grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma quei valori li hai a finistra minimizzata o coperta da un'altra?

----------

## mc619

A me sembrano eccessivamente alti..... la mia geforce 5200fx mobile sta sui 1800 FPS poi boh se va da vvero 8/9 volte più veloce buon per te...

----------

## emix

Mi sembra impossibile uno scarto di 6000FPS tra il primo e l'ultimo. Assicurati quando esegui glxgears di non coprire (o di non minimizzare) la finestra con gli ingranaggi.

----------

## alkaid

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma quei valori li hai a finistra minimizzata o coperta da un'altra?

 

coperta da un'altra, se resta sopra rimane sui 7000, non poso riprovare subito perchè stò compilando

----------

## alkaid

 *emix wrote:*   

> Mi sembra impossibile uno scarto di 6000FPS tra il primo e l'ultimo. Assicurati quando esegui glxgears di non coprire (o di non minimizzare) la finestra con gli ingranaggi.

 

riprovo appena finito di emergere

----------

## alkaid

eccoli qui

bash-2.05b$ glxgears

27039 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5407.800 FPS

29970 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5994.000 FPS

30375 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6075.000 FPS

30388 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6077.600 FPS

30326 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6065.200 FPS

30406 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6081.200 FPS

30070 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6014.000 FPS

30056 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6011.200 FPS

30123 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6024.600 FPS

30308 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6061.600 FPS

30342 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6068.400 FPS

30321 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6064.200 FPS

30340 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6068.000 FPS

30337 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6067.400 FPS

30337 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6067.400 FPS

30323 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6064.600 FPS

30304 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6060.800 FPS

30340 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6068.000 FPS

30351 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6070.200 FPS

30337 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6067.400 FPS

30421 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6084.200 FPS

30462 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6092.400 FPS

30386 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6077.200 FPS

36215 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7243.000 FPS

bash-2.05b$   

come sono?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Infatti mi parevano un po' troppo alti per quella scheda. Comunque sono molto buoni. I valori che avevi prima li ha mio fratello con la nvidia GeForce 6800 GT

----------

## oRDeX

 :Shocked:   fra un pò sarà la realtà a andare a scatti

----------

## SilverXXX

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

>   fra un pò sarà la realtà a andare a scatti

 

 :Laughing: 

ps.  :Crying or Very sad:   Voglio anch'io la gf6800 gt, ormai la mi fida gf4 ti4200 mi dà poco:

13035 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2607.000 FPS

14916 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2983.200 FPS

15002 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3000.400 FPS

15022 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3004.400 FPS

15038 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3007.600 FPS

15012 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3002.400 FPS

15048 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3009.600 FPS

15023 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3004.600 FPS

15047 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3009.400 FPS

15051 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3010.200 FPS

15050 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3010.000 FPS

14987 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2997.400 FPS

15027 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3005.400 FPS

15037 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3007.400 FPS

----------

## oRDeX

io non incollo i valori della mia geffo2 se no voi ridete e io piango   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Perchè? alcuni miei amici giocano a ut2k4 con quella scheda (aveva un ottimo rapporto qualità prezzo, e magari overcloccando un pò...). E se non giochi, ancora meglio (anzi magari sarebbe meglio una g400)

----------

## thoeni

Io ho una XFX nvidia geforce fx 5600 da 256MB, ma a questo punto i miei valori sembrano bassini...

```
thoeni@elnath thoeni $ glxgears

8985 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1797.000 FPS

9655 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1931.000 FPS

9671 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1934.200 FPS

9648 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1929.600 FPS

9665 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1933.000 FPS

9658 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1931.600 FPS

9660 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1932.000 FPS
```

sono testati con risoluzione a 1280x1024...è normale x la mia scheda oppure secondo voi posso ottenere delle prestazioni superiori?

----------

## gutter

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> io non incollo i valori della mia geffo2 se no voi ridete e io piango  

 

Dai io ci gioco ancora ad UT2003  :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma quei valori li hai a finistra minimizzata o coperta da un'altra?

 

mi permetto di intromettermi qui per chiedere una cosa che m'incuriosice, (avevo provato a mettere un post nel thread dei nuovi driver ati ma nessuno mi ha risposto   :Crying or Very sad:  ).

come mai a finestra minimizzata o coperta i valori aumentano? per quale motivo? glxgears non fa il refresh visto che non ha il fuoco? la cosa m'incuriosisce un pò. mi spieghi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Bhe come dici tu a finestra coperta non deve ridisegnare. Beh prova a fare un for in C che incrementi una variabile per un tot di volte e calcola il tempo di esecuzione. Fai la stessa cosa ma mettici anche un printf ci mette molto di piu'. Tutte le operazioni di input output sono lente.

Ora forse ho detto una cazzata ma io la so cosi'  :Razz: 

----------

## Dhaki

Questi sono i valori della mia GeForce 3 Ti200  a128 MB credo:

```
emo@Beatrice ~ $ glxgears

11574 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2314.800 FPS

11329 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2265.800 FPS

10950 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2190.000 FPS

11853 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2370.600 FPS

11854 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2370.800 FPS

11851 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2370.200 FPS

11859 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2371.800 FPS

11856 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2371.200 FPS

11772 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2354.400 FPS

11855 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2371.000 FPS

11810 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2362.000 FPS

11787 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2357.400 FPS

11861 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2372.200 FPS

11869 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2373.800 FPS

11817 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2363.400 FPS

11857 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2371.400 FPS
```

----------

## lavish

Vorrei ricordare a tutti che glxgears NON E' UN BENCHMARK ATTENDIBILE (non e' proprio un benchmark oserei dire... io con la fx5200 vado a 900fps ma gioco divinamente a ut2004 / nwn e... tuxracer   :Cool: 

----------

## Dhaki

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Vorrei ricordare a tutti che glxgears NON E' UN BENCHMARK ATTENDIBILE (non e' proprio un benchmark oserei dire... io con la fx5200 vado a 900fps ma gioco divinamente a ut2004 / nwn e... tuxracer  

 

Esistono prove che non siano giochi?

----------

## mc619

 *Quote:*   

> io con la fx5200 vado a 900fps ma gioco divinamente a ut2004 / nwn e... tuxracer

 io con la Fx5200 vado a 2400 2500 FPS.. com'è che c'è tutta sta differenza ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mc619 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   io con la fx5200 vado a 900fps ma gioco divinamente a ut2004 / nwn e... tuxracer io con la Fx5200 vado a 2400 2500 FPS.. com'è che c'è tutta sta differenza ?

 

Proprio per il motivo che ha detto

----------

## Dece

Tanto per le statistiche, con una GeForceFx5600  con 256Mb (come thoeni credo) ottengo circa 2600, (a 1024x768): comunque valori intorno ai 6000 mi sembrano veramente altini, forse un veloce benchmark con doom3 o quake3 sarebbe più veritiero  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io ti assicuro che quella di mio fratello fa 14000 e con doom3 grafica al massimo e anche antialiasing e' fluidissimo

----------

## Dece

14000?  :Shocked:  Che modello è?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Dece wrote:*   

> 14000?  Che modello è?

 

L'ho scritto qualche post piu' su GeForce 6800 GT e sembra che il supporto nei driver non sia ancora completo  :Wink:  . Io mi accontento del mio bel 2D  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dece

Ah scusa ho letto in fretta e mi è sfuggito il post...  :Rolling Eyes:  io invece mi DEVO accontentare del 2d sul portatile a causa della Ati...   :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Ah, la potenza nvidia. Purtroppo di portatili con nvidia ce ne sono pochi, ma adesso sembrano in aumento, diversi nuovi modelli di portatili con piattaforma sonoma montereanno la 6200 tc.

----------

## X-Drum

glxgears è e resta un tool che NON puo' fungere da benchmark per le applicazioni opengl...

se vuoi avere un termine di paragone o dei valori + o - attendibili 

metti su un gioco come Enemy Territory, UT2004, Doom3 

abilita il counter degli fps in modalità average e inizia a registrare gli

fps alle varie risoluzioni 

(magari prova anche ad abilitare il filtro asontropico ecc..)

io ad esempio con una Nvidia 5700 faccio:

79 fps a 1280x1024 senza filtro asontropico, con le texture su medium

----------

## SilverXXX

si facevo così per fare. Cmq secondo me il migliore test rimane timedemo demo1 usecache in doom3 (credo ci sia anche nella demo). A proposito di giochi, sapete come sono messi nella gestione della protezione ancticpoia in wine con i nuovi kernel?

----------

